# Cellucor Red Velvet Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies



## trodizzle (Mar 28, 2015)

Recipe 

Dry:
40g Oatmeal (Grinded into a powder)
60g Complete Pancake Mix
3g Splenda
3g Baking Powder
8g SF/FF Pudding Mix
34g Cor Performance Whey (Red Velvet)
Dash Sea Salt

Wet:
1 Whole Egg
150g Yogurt (Greek)
Dash of Vanilla Extract

Topping/Filling:
20g Peanut Butter Chocolate Chips


Directions 

Pre-Heat Oven to 350 degrees

Use a magic bullet and take 40g of Oatmeal (1/2 Cup) and blend into a powder. Combine the oatmeal powder with the rest of the dry ingredients (Pudding Mix, Whey, Salt, Baking Powder, Splenda, and Pancake Mix)

Add 1 Whole egg to the dry ingredients, add the greek yogurt, and a dash of vanilla extract.. Before mixing add in the chocolate chips and then stir together.

Combine until batter is formed and set aside.

Line a baking sheet/cookie sheet with tin foil and coat with cooking spray. Take a spoon and tablespoon your batter at least 1-1.5” away from each other as they will expand during the cooking process.

These will take 8-10 minutes to cook, they will not appear dark brown on the bottom because they will still cook as they cool. When the top starts to turn golden brown pull them from the oven as they are done!

Allow to cool on a cooling rack for at least 5-10 minutes as these will be very hot!

Enjoy!


Macros 

For Entire Recipe:

Calories ~ 830
Protein ~ 60g 
Carbs ~ 110g
Fat ~ 15g

Per Cookie (If You Make 10):

Calories ~ 83
Protein ~ 6g
Carbs ~ 11g
Fat ~ 1.5g


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 28, 2015)

wow Im going to try to make these diz...YUMMMMMM


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 28, 2015)

Why the pancake mix?


----------



## conan (Mar 28, 2015)

Hopefully they taste good because they look like Hellboy took a sh!it on a plate!


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 28, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Why the pancake mix?



Probably a binding agent of some sort?


----------



## jack3d14 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm going to have to make this now.


----------

